# Getting into the wedding shizzle: 20.09.13



## DonnaBallona

Thought id start my journal as im finding it hard to keep track of where im going now! 

SO-introductions....

I am Donna, 26, engaged to Alan who is 32. We have been together for 5 years and have 2 gorgeous children, Brooke who is 3 and Bertie who is 2. I am expecting our third bundle December 27th :shock:

Alan proposed on christmas day 2008, completley out of the blue. I was pregnant with Brooke and we were opening presents in front of our christmas tree, shortly after moving into our first home together. I was sat on my birthing ball and he went outside to his car 'to get my christmas card'. He came back looking flushed, I opened it and it said "to my fiancee at christmas time".

I informed him-maybe not too tactfully- as I was reading the inside that he'd bought the wrong card-completley oblivious to the poor bloke!
I remember looking up over the card when id finished reading and nearly fell off my ball when I realised what was going on!!!!! boy did i feel daft :dohh:

anyhoo, as they say the rest is history :cloud9:

Looking forward to sharing this long awaited journey with you other brides to be :cloud9:

I shall update the thread with what Iv already got going on and add as and when. whoop! :kiss:


----------



## MadameJ

That's my wedding date too:happydance: awesome choice :thumbup:


----------



## DonnaBallona

RIGHT: SO

we are getting married at Taplow House Hotel on September 20th next year. We chose it after a looooooooooong search for lots of reasons:
its not too far from ours to visit but far enough that guests can stay over (a bit of a wedding tradition!), its got gorgeous grounds, the rooms for the ceremony and wedding breakfast are HUGE light and airy, its got a massive staircase which Id always wanted, is a bit posh :blush: and is quite unusual. we are having the evening reception in their cellar bar which is gorgeous. 

Ill try and link some pics.......

https://www.taplowhouse.com/wedding_packages.html

the pic at the top is the ceremony room. We are having those chair covers too, minus the flowers on them. :flower: I like the way they are fitted round the chairs.

This is the wedding breakfast room....
https://www.taplowhouse.com/wedding_coordinator.html

and this is where we're having the evening 'do-well, this is the dancefloor anyway. gorgeous!

https://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=c...w=203&start=0&ndsp=20&ved=1t:429,r:1,s:0,i:72

We chose the exclusive use package: meaning it will only be our wedding guests in the hotel for 2 days over the wedding weekend. im super excited about that! they close the carpark gates meaning nobody else can get in. That means we have all 31 bedrooms too obviously, and closer to the time we are going to go to the hotel and take a peek in a few of the rooms and allocate our favs to our fav guests!:winkwink:


----------



## DonnaBallona

We are having a VERY loose 'vintage' type theme. Im a bit reluctant to use the word vintage to describe it, as really im just playing about with stuff that I like, but others have described it that way-so vintage it is! we are having black (definatly) and ivory (probably) as wedding colours.

My bridesmaids- 2 of my sisters and my future SIL- are going all Audrey Hepburn and wearing black Vivienne of Holloway sarong dresses. we went up to London together at the back end of September to try them on and they looked IMMENSE!!!!!!! we are going back to buy them in February, and then I can hopefully start looking at dresses for me whilst im there. Im going to try some of their wedding dresses on too. :cloud9:

We booked our photographer, who is going to be about £1000 I think? weve paid £300 deposit already and now pay nothing until weve seen the piccys after the wedding which is a relief :rofl:

Iv been buying 'stuff' for decorations (iv got a whole hotel to fill!!!!!) which so far consists of 
*a super old (Alan described it as 'manky' LOL) suitcase in which to hang the table plan, 
*loads of wooden signs with funny quotes on (eg 'if you find something that makes you smile, giggle or laugh, buy it or marry it!') to hang all over the place
*oversized tealights, 
*200 glowsticks for the evening do, (with a sign that says 'youve made our future bright, now do the same for tonight!')
*an ENORMOUS wooden plaque that says 'and they lived happily ever after!'
*a heart shaped chalkboard
*60 :blush: vintage style 'naughty' postcards to be used instead of a guest book.

and a load of other things which I have forgotten for now :coffee:

We have also ordered our cake, which is going to be 4 tiers of various fillings, decorated white with black silouettes of Paris scenery. This may seem a random peice I realise, but we had our favourite holiday together in Paris shortly before Alan proposed, and the cake seemed to 'fit' us :) and this is the cake topper.... it was the first thing I bought actually: its a bit of a standing joke between our group of friends that weve been engaged so long and never set a date- so this will tickle the entire room! 

https://www.google.co.uk/products/c...a=X&ei=IPeGUPHnMMWh0QWuz4CYBQ&ved=0CFYQ8gIwAA

we booked the DJ too, hes been doing the music for the hotel for years and I have also heard him before, so easy choice for us. Cant remember how much we paid as of now, but its definatly just deposit and he needs the rest of the money 3 months before. I think :rofl:

Erm........... im sure theres more but I cant remember right now!

Looking forward to adding more as the plans come together :flower:


----------



## lozzy21

The hotel looks beautiful, wish we had something like that around here.


----------



## DonnaBallona

Thanks Lozzy :flower: It did take us months to decide on a venue-we actually looked at a golf course near here first too. It had beautiful grounds :rofl: :winkwink: we just decided on the hotel because we liked the fact the guests could stay and have breakfast together the next morning, and that it was all ours, even for a short while.

xx


----------



## lozzy21

Exclusive use does sound great, not so sure about the breakfast thing the next morning. The last thing i would want to see on the morning after my wedding would be my MIL sat there tucking into a sausage.


----------



## Tasha

It looks amaing Donna. I cant wait to see it all come together.

:rofl: Lozzy, yeah that doesnt sound fun.


----------



## DonnaBallona

:rofl: 

I am one of the lucky few who like my inlaws-so this doesnt bother me! we are having 18 under 5s to the wedding too, so everyone will be busy doing their own thing I'm sure :) I'm hoping it'll be like an extended 'thanks for coming and goodbye!'

xx


----------



## Lauren25

Wow your venue is gorgeous and I am so jealous that you have exclusive use! I'm still not sure how I feel about other brides walking round on MY day :haha:
Loving all your plans so far, will deffo be stalking :)


----------



## lozzy21

I would be secretly hoping she would choke on it:blush:


----------



## DonnaBallona

*BUMP*

Finally got a minute to come and update my poor wedding journal! 3 days after I wrote my opening post here I had my little baby boy Jude 9 weeks early unexpectedly and things have obviously been slightly mental since then!
He is finally home now though after 7 long weeks in the NICU and is actually home on Oxygen-so not quite back to normal yet. But getting there!

ANYHOO-

So, I have been collecting yet more random things for decoration of the venue-I have recently acquired 3 wicker hampers which I am determined to find a use for! :rofl: One is allocated to put all the vintage postcards in for the guestbook-although I found a sign saying 'To keep their marriage nice, lets give them some advice!' so I think Ill put that instead of actual guestbook as I think we'll get more interesting responses that way :winkwink:

I have booked an appointment to go try on dresses-the bit iv been absolutley dreading-but obviously necessary! :haha: Im going with my mum and chief bridemaid on January 19th so im excited and a little nervous for that. 

Iv got loads of gorgeous little jobs that I am super excited to start working on- I am going to tea-stain newpapers and then punch heart shaped confetti out of them for the table, i have written a brief background history of our relationship like a humourous newspaper article which I need to print for the ceremony chairs, I need to stamp some manilla luggage tags so I can print the thank you Iv written for each guests place name; and I need to make up some labels for things like the glowstick jars. I also need to cut out the word 'cards' for the second hamper.
and lastly-I need to source a glue gun to make my table plan in the vintage suitcase I bought-eeek! :happydance:

I love having loads of little weddingy jobs to get on with-although im going back to work soon (to pay for this wedding!!!!!!) so better not leave it too long to do bits. I have been toying with the idea of making my own invitations too-have played around with a few designs on the computer but so far nothing looks 'right'- so that is most definatly a work in progress.

OOOOOOOH and I nearly forgot, I bought my little girls flower girl dress in the Monsoon sale today, Its cream with a couple of petticoats underneath and a flower corsage on the side. I also got her a little white headband to match, so thats one less thung to worry about.

I totally wish my DF would hurry up and choose his best man and ushers..aaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrgggggggghhhhhh!

xx


----------



## aly888

Oh my gosh! Congratulations on the early arrival of Jude!! Obviously too impatient to meet his family :lol:

Sounds like you've got everything under control on the wedding front. I love your table confetti idea :thumbup: and we are having wicker hampers around our day too. Got one for cards and the madlibs that we're doing, one full of blank CDs for people to take (and upload their photos too to then send back to us), and I'm sure I'll find a purpose for the third one :lol:

Off to nosey at the Monsoon sale now...


----------



## Lauren25

9 weeks wow I bet that was a shock, congratulations on baby Jude, I LOVE the name and its great to hear he's doing well!

I was dreading going dress shopping, even when I went I kind of just stood there, didn't know what I was looking at or what I wanted but everyone was so helpful, made me feel at ease and having my Mum and MOH there making me try on EVERYTHING was very helpful, you will have a great time once your there, trust me :)

All your ideas sound fab, love the advice postcard ideas, think I may have to steal :)


----------



## Tasha

So glad Jude is home now :)


Love all the little bits you're getting on with x


----------



## DonnaBallona

I ordered this today: https://www.etsy.com/listing/100922980/retro-wedding-guest-book-gumball-machine?ref=cat_gallery_3 and I'm MEGA excited about it! been searching for ages for the perfect one, seen everything from plain trees to birds, to bicycles made for two, to hot air balloons, to VW campers....but this one is perfect and I'm so glad I held off for the right one :)

Am off to Dunelm Mill tomorrow to check out some large vintagey looking jars that my sister reckons she saw there today. I want some nice looking ones of various sizes as iv bought 100 glowsticks for the evening reception, which i plan on displaying with a sign saying 'you've made our future bright, now do the same for tonight!' so have been on the lookout for interesting looking ones for ages.

I'm planning a curfew on children from 7.30pm I think so that the adults can let their hair down, so ill get the coordinator to put them out after the kids have left. ;)

is anyone else slightly concerned that they're going to be left with a whole load of random stuff after the wedding is over? LOL! :dohh:


----------



## aly888

Aahh love that Etsy find! 

Dunelm do have jars. They are Kilner jars. They should be on their website too if you wanted to nosey before going down there :thumbup: They do various sizes too.

I hadn't thought about a curfew for children. That's a good idea. 

And yeah, I'm conscious about what I'm buying/collecting coz I either want to be able to keep it or sell it on. I'll probably end up keeping loads of it. I'm such a hoarder. Haha


----------



## Lauren25

Ohh wow that is fab, I've never seen one like that before, deffo worth waiting for!

Haha I am, I keep thinking ill be able to sell it all but now I keep thinking i don't think it's going to be so easy! Ill probs not even want to get rid because of the memories!


----------



## DonnaBallona

Really must get on with some of my wedding jobs!

Need to start sorting a hen do...am going to have 2, one for the mums, aunties etc and the ones who are a bit square :lol: and then a second mental one for my girlfriends!

I dont really have any requests for them, other than
1; Im not carrying around an inflatable anything ;)
2; I refuse to do a dare of any description
3; It has to involve dancing

I am soooooooooooo tempted to organise a pole dancing session, I think that would be such a giggle!!!! 

I totally need to start with the 'making' jobs that iv accumalated all this stuff for. Im concerned that Ill have nowhere to store it all though! 

Once I get started I fear I may not stop too......eeeeek!
x x x


----------



## Lauren25

Woo for your hen do's have you got any ideas for them?


----------



## DonnaBallona

not really got any 'solid' plans as yet Lauren; loads of 'I could do's' though!

I'm trying to keep in with my loose 'vintage' theme, so I was going to use my friends teepee tent and take my girls to a campsite somewhere-have a giggle putting the tent up with 20 or so clueless girls, head out to dinner somewhere for the evening, then have a small party with an iPod in the tent. 
I'm planning on taking a load of teacups and saucers to drink champagne out of ;)

either that or there is a fab Greek restaurant near us that play live music on fri + sat nights- that could be fun? 

what I'm really trying to say is-I dunno. :lol:

I'm meant to be going to try on some wedding dresses for the first time tomo but the snow is so bad here iv no idea if ill be able to get there :(

hope you girls are staying safe in the bad weather xx


----------



## Mummy May

No snow here! Though guaranteed if I were going dress shopping there would be a blizzard!! Hopefully you will be able to get there okay :)

xx


----------



## DonnaBallona

https://m.facebook.com/?_rdr#!/phot...a.10150365706355607.589417.581685606&__user=0

my big two in our snowfall so far :)


----------



## Lauren25

Ohh wow that sounds like such fun! My cousins girlfriend done something like that she went glamping and they actually hired these things for a silent disco, looked like great fun!

I really hope you get to try on some dresses 2moro!

Aww I can't see the picture :(
The snow is really bad here, we were meant to be going to order our wedding rings today but we can't even get the car off the drive! I've never seen anything like it!


----------



## aly888

Oooh hen do! I remember trying to decide what I wanted to do. It was harder than choosing my daughters name. Haha! I like your teepee tent idea :thumbup: 

We've got a bit of snow. Nothing major though. You are probably better to reorganise your dress search. Better to be safe than sorry :(


----------



## DonnaBallona

MEGA EXCITED!!!!!


Just ordered our invitations from paperchase!

https://www.paperchase.co.uk/invt/00505982/

Im so pleased with them because they match the thankyous im planning on putting on the tables as Iv used kraft paper for those too.

One less thing to worry about! 8 months tomorrow!!!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Mummy May

Those are very pretty! I would think about those for myself if I wasn't so bunting obsessed lol! :)

xx


----------



## Lauren25

Love those, they are gorgeous! Great price too :)


----------



## aly888

They are lovely. I love paperchase. I'm putting my bridesmaids gifts together with boxes and paper from paperchase :thumbup:


----------



## DonnaBallona

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK!!!!!!

went to try on dresses for the first time today, just me and my older sister. went with the aim of just looking as I literally had NO idea what I was looking for or what would suit me. thought I'd try on a few and see what I liked.

anyway.....I only bloody went and fell in total love with a dress and ended up buying the blinking thing!!! :cloud9:

I took 6 in the changing room, the first I picked out i LOVED, and totally thought that was the one. tried on 4 more and none came close to how I'd felt when I put that one on. thought I'd try on the last dress in the same style as the first but different material etc just to make sure, put it on....and nearly keeled over. it looked beautiful.
walked out the changing room and my sister burst into tears- that sealed the deal for both of us!

deposit paid and we were in and out in less than 3 hours! job done ;)
It's a Maggie Sottero dress called Adorae :cloud9:
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=m...Ga0QXFpYGQDQ&ved=0CDEQsAQ&biw=320&bih=504#i=0

IM SO EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lauren25

Haha well you didn't make much work of that did you!
The dress is gorgeous though!

Ahh you've brought back all the memories of trying on dresses :cloud9:


----------



## lozzy21

Im jealous, i would love a maggie dress but iv got no chance unless its from ebay


----------



## DonnaBallona

haha Lauren I know; my sister was gobsmacked we were done and dusted so quick. im literally the worlds most indecisive person!!! I love it though :)

and Lozzy, my dad is paying for my dress. it's the only thing people are helping us out with-I'm mega, mega lucky I know. xx


----------



## lozzy21

MIL has said shes going to give us between 1-3k so if she gives us 3 im getting a maggie, i will get £4 shoes from shoe zone if it means i can get one lol


----------



## DonnaBallona

lol nobody will see my shoes so I don't care what they look like. I want flat ruby slippers!!!!!! :) shoe zone here I come ;)

xx


----------



## lozzy21

My comfy winter boots are from shoe zone £10 bargain!


----------



## Mummy May

I want to go dress shopping!! :(


----------



## aly888

Awww the dress is beautiful!! So lovely that you just knew it was the one too. I love love love Maggie dresses. THE dress I fell in love with was her Janelle Royale dress, but it was the old season by the time I started dress shopping :cry:


----------



## DonnaBallona

got my unofficial wedding planner coming over tonight to make a start of our wedding stuff! got lots of writing to do; signs to make, kilner jars to
put washi tape on, card to back, a suitcase to make into a table plan....iv got heaps of printing to do too; but I need to get my printer from the MIL's before I can do that, dammit!!! :dohh:

really excited to make a start :cloud9:


----------



## lozzy21

Ooooooo can we have some pictures when your done!


----------



## Lauren25

All sounds exciting :) How did last night go ?


----------



## DonnaBallona

right-developments!

Erm....after much debate, pondering (and worrying!) we have decided to have immediate family children at the wedding only.

reason being; we were meant to be having 25 children under 5 attending the day- I felt like I couldn't not invite them but was worried how they were going to be entertained..... and then last week my daughter had a birthday party with 25 children of varying ages-and it was absolute CHAOS!!!!! it's really, really put me off and we have decided to firmly put our foot down about it. we have been planting the seed of doubt to some of our friends already. most have been ok; a couple have raised an eyebrow but nothing I can't handle yet. the ones I'm dreading are my bestest friends: I love their children like they are family and I want them there dreadfully....but I can't invite them without others :( i just feel awful about it. I'm sure they won't mind and I'm sure I'm making a bigger deal out of it than I need to but..... humph :(I'm literally dreading telling them and have been sidestepping around it all week! need to get it out the way. im planning on talking about it to them tomorrow :(

xx


----------



## Mummy May

Just do it quickly and then they have plenty of time to get over it :) Good Luck!! xx


----------



## Tasha

Explain exactly as you have here, about loving their babies so much but not being able to invite them because of then inviting everyone else children, I am sure they will understand :hugs:


----------



## DonnaBallona

so; this week the pace seems to be picking up and I'm starting to get a bit.... nervous! 

on Saturday we are going to see the cake lady, to discuss what we want (DF is hoping for samples-LOL!)

on Wednesday at 4.45 we are going to give notice of our intention to marry


and the Sunday after we are going to see the coordinator to discuss our finer details.


suddenly it seems a bit real....I'm so excited!


----------



## lozzy21

Sounds like everything is coming together. 

There should be cake samples! mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Mummy May

How did it go telling people about children? xx


----------



## DonnaBallona

it's been ok actually; thanks for asking. I've told loads of people who were fine with it-but I only told my bestie yesterday and iv been fretting something chronic about telling her. I needn't have worried though, she totally understood and was completley cool with it. I'm not so worried now :thumbup: 

I only have a few more people to tell before I send out the invites; I'm definately going to mention it before they get their invitations to give them maximum time to find a babysitter. I'm sure most wont have any sort of issue; there's one family that I think will be a bit funny but I'm not worried yet. once I've made a decision I'm not easily swayed, and if they've got a problem they can talk to me about it ;)

I won't pretend I'm not pleased that THAT conversation is over though!!!!! :haha:

xx


----------



## Lauren25

Glad it went well with telling them about the children and good luck telling that one family haha!


----------



## DonnaBallona

Haha Lauren. im seeing this particular lady today so planning on casually mentioning it. she's a friend of mine so she shouldn't be too bad; I just really hate confrontation and dread telling people. 

so, we went to see the cake lady on Saturday and she was lovely! she did indeed have samples, too, which DF was mega pleased about! haha. we tried her vanilla cake and it was lush! DF had also eaten her fruit cake previously too which he really enjoyed. 

we have chosen a 3 tier cake, a similar type thing to the pic I posted in Emys cake thread this week. we have our own topper though https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=n...=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-gb&client=safari#miuv=0 :haha:

we have chosen Lemon cake for the bottom tier, fruit cake for the middle and chocolate cake for the top- Am very excited now!

Wedding jobs for this week; 
Book bouncy castle
Collect wicker baskets from my MIL
Wednesday we are giving notice-eek!
and Sunday (drum roll please) we are having our FIRST consultation with our wedding coordinator at the hotel. I am wetting my pants I'm so excited!! xxx


----------



## Mummy May

I love those toppers, they crack me up :rofl: I'm sure your friend will be fine, I would be dreading it too though :) I was thinking last night that I might like a bouncy castle lol! But I just don't feel we have a good enough excuse - plus were getting married in Feb. I do love the idea of it though, that will be so much fun!! xx


----------



## Lauren25

The cake sounds so yummy, I love lemon cake!
And I LOVE the cake topper :rofl:


----------



## DonnaBallona

LOOOOOOOOOADS to update!

We saw the wedding coordinator at the hotel on sunday. I was peeing my pants I was so excited! we went through some of the finer details of the wedding, and I booked my room at the hotel for the night before the wedding. (£185 :shock:) we decided to have a hog roast for the evening guests instead of a traditional buffet. my fiancee was super excited about that!
we are going for food (and wine!:wine:) testing on May 9th, and then back for our final run through in early August. 

Tonight im starting on the room allocations so that people can start booking the bedrooms, and also emailed the florist about some potential flowers, the stationary lady with our table names and made a decision on our wedding music.

Table names we have decided to have various nicknames that we have had for each other over the years.... :blush: so;

MonkeyBum
CrumpetBum
Short Stuff
The Gruffalo
Banana Face
Pop Pop
Bubs
Chicken

:blush: :blush: :blush:

and for the entrance to the wedding breakfast, right after being announced as Mr and Mrs H; we're having this....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Jdd1vj689A

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!! :cloud9:

literally so super duper triple decker excited its untrue! :blush:


----------



## Mummy May

Lol I don't even have to play that song, I know exactly what it is! Thats fab :D Everything is coming together nicely now, it will fly in!! xx


----------



## Lauren25

Love the table names they are fab!

Hahaha I love that your having that song :rofl:


----------



## DonnaBallona

Lauren we're not going to tell people what the tables are named after; I'm going to let them try and guess. and im not 'fessing up which ones are mine either. :blush: :rofl:


----------



## Lauren25

Haha how funny!! Do you think people will clock on what they are? It will deffo be a talking point :haha:


----------



## DonnaBallona

Im not sure if people will guess; although im sure Alan will end up dropping it into his speech no doubt! :haha:

I had 8 Jaagerbomb cups delivered today, we are giving them as favours to my DFs friends-and Im having a bottle of Jaager and 4 cans of red bull incorporated into their flower arrangement centrepeice. Its a bit of an in-joke within the group that they do shots when theyre out and so thought that it would be a bit of fun. 

I hav allocated all bedrooms to guests this evening (good god that was hard work!!) and am starting to write the wedding invitations tonight too. Am thinking of sending them out early April as I need to get all the RSVPs back and all bedrooms paid for by mid June. 

Starting to come together I think!


----------



## DonnaBallona

off to meet the florist for the first time today! :happydance:


----------



## aly888

Good luck with the florist. Do you have a firm idea of what you want?


----------



## DonnaBallona

Erm.....long and short..... no :dohh:

I love hydrangeas and fluffy roses but need some colour. we have a £25 allocation for each table and £45 for the mantle in the ceremony room- and I don't want to go over that if possible. I don't know if it's rude to be upfront and tell her that though?! she's also going to be doing my bouquet, the buttonholes and something for Brooke to hold, too. hmmmm :wacko:

xx


----------



## Lauren25

No deffo not rude, that way she can work with you instead of something for silly money!

When I went I didn't know what I wanted just had some pictures and then just was able to say flowers and colours from that!

Good luck :)


----------



## lozzy21

No tell her, it will save both your time if she knows what you can afford.


----------



## aly888

Yeah tell her. That way she'll know what flowers are worth suggesting or not. 

Hydrangeas come in a huge range of colours too. I love hydrangeas. That's what we're having in our centrepieces :thumbup:

Hope it went/goes well?! x


----------



## DonnaBallona

It went smoother than I thought! :)

I have chosen Cerise Pink Hydrangea for my bridesmaids and flowergirl to carry; and Roses for the boys. My DF is going to have a Pink rose with a sprig of Hydrangea for his whereas the boys will have a single rose. 

I have asked her to attach a single sprig of hydrangea somewhere in my bouquet that I can take off without it looking odd. Then when we are married and go back down the aisle I'm going to pause as I pass my MIL and give it to her. Alan is her first child to get married and she's so excited, I want to make it so special for her-she'll love it!

I'm so excited! Now the flowers are ordered it seems so real!!! :cloud9:


----------



## aly888

Oh my goodness, that's so thoughtful of you. She's going to love that!!!

Glad you've got your flowers sorted. Did you manage to stick to your budget?


----------



## DonnaBallona

Ah Aly I know! She will love it, I'm trying to think of one thing for each parent that will make the day special for them. I'm the last daughter on my side to get married, yet Alan is the first on his side so I feel like it's important. I think of it as our families joining up as much as it is me and Alan being official.

For my dad, Iv bought him some special cufflinks with 'a girls first love is her daddy' written on them-and Iv written on his placecard 'is thought the world of by his daughter'

for my mum, iv bought her a 'mother of the bride' mug and had a cd made of songs that she loved when we were growing up to listen to as we're getting ready the morning of the wedding.

I have yet to think of something for my FIL! 

we did indeed manage to stick to the budget...I was concerned that because we've done the exclusive use package that she'll think we're loaded when were not and whack the prices up! the exclusive use one is the most expensive the hotel does; BUT when we weighed up the pros and cons it was better value to do it that way that organise seperate things ourselves. she was lovely though. 
She quoted £60 for my bouquet, £30 each for my bridesmaids and £10 for Brooke's miniature one. Then £5 for Alan, Mum and MILs corsage and £4 for the boys-best man, usher, Bert etc. I'm not going to get Jude one as he'll prob eat it. LOL!


----------



## EmmyReece

I love your plans and that idea of stopping next to your mil is one of the most thoughtful things I have ever known :cloud9:


----------



## Lauren25

Aww that's so lovely stopping next to your MIL, it sounds like it will mean so much to her as well!

Glad you got your flowers sorted and managed to stick to your budget :)


----------



## Mummy May

That's really nice of you! My MIL would love that too but I'm just not that kind hahaha! Your flowers are priced well too :) xx


----------



## DonnaBallona

Well, yesterday was the day we had to pay half the wedding off.

that was the most painful 30 seconds of my life :rofl:


----------



## Mummy May

Hahaha that's brilliant!! Atleast its done though :D xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: yep at least it's done now :D


----------



## aly888

Ouch! We've got a big payment (honeymoon) this month which I'm dreading. I want to get it over and done with, OH wants to leave it to the last minute :lol: But like the others said, at least it's halfway there now :happydance:


----------



## Mummy May

I can't book my honeymoon til Sept when next years prices come out :( And I can't go til May when the season starts lol! Atleast I will have time to save more pennies after my wedding! xx


----------



## DonnaBallona

Not alot of wedding related business going on at the moment. I have an extremely poorly baby again so it's gone on the back burner for a few weeks. 

not got much to do now though, only got to get rings and suits!!invites are going out on April 2nd (there was no way I was sending them on the first!!) :rofl: and all I need to do for those is print the inserts telling people directions and how to book bedrooms.

I also need to pay the registrar.....ever so SLIGHTLY important detail!!!!!! :winkwink:

managed to sort my hen do.....it would appear I'm having 3. LOL!:dohh:
my first is with my mental girlfriends, we've decided on Southampton for the night, with shopping fun during the day and then roller disco and maybe oceana afterwards. (if I can still stand by then, lol) 

for the second I'm just having a willy-themed BBQ with a few of the girls that couldn't make the roller disco

and the third, which my sister/chief bridesmaid is organising, is for the family and squares. ;)
We're going to a hotel for the evening which is running a 3 course dinner and generation disco.

I think that covers just about everybody!!!!!!! :dohh: that was harder to organise than the freaking table plan!! x x x


----------



## aly888

Wow, have you got everything done with so much time to spare??! 

Hope babba is ok :( not fun when they are poorly even at the best of times


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: hope your baby is better soon

you're sounding really organised x


----------



## DonnaBallona

thanks girls. Jude has Chronic Lung Disease and has recently had Bronchitis x 2 and then a collapsed lung. He's on home oxygen and now he's got yet another cough so they're concerned he might get another collapse. joy!

I do feel ridiculously organised so far....although there's still time for it to go tits up :lol: x x


----------



## aly888

Oh my goodness :nope: Poor little fella. Fingers crossed this cough doesn't turn into anything but can certainly see why the wedding ha taken a back step for you all :hugs::hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

Ohhhh bless him :( will keep everything crossed that it doesn't result in another collapsed lung for him xxx


----------



## Lauren25

Aww bless him, i really hope he picks up soon!!


----------



## xemmax

Oh poor Jude :( hope it doesn't develop into a collapsed lung and he makes a speedy recovery, poor little love xx


----------



## Tasha

Poor little Jude. I hope he is better soon x


----------



## DonnaBallona

Well after spending most of today at our local hospital's rapid access, Jude has got Bronciolitus AGAIN!!!! urgh. he's got an inhaler now which he just loves, NOT! :rofl:

printing off the wedding inserts tonight-toooooo excited!!!!!


----------



## Lauren25

Ohh no poor little Jude! I hope he starts to get better soon!


----------



## DonnaBallona

First of the wedding invites are going out tomorrow..........!!!!!

starting to ever-so-slightly panic that I'm going to majorly balls up
somewhere along the invites line! eek :wacko:


----------



## aly888

Hope Jude is on the wy to feeling better :hugs:

I know what you mean about the invites. Just try and keep a clear head (easier said than done, I'm sure) and it will all be fine :)


----------



## Lauren25

Yaaayyy for starting to send the invites out, I know what you mean about panicking, I was the same, I still feel like I've forgot someone!

LOVE your new picture btw :)


----------



## DonnaBallona

Thanks Lauren-the first time iv properly changed that pic since 2010 I think?!!! :rofl:

I'm not too good at organising BIG things.....I'm worried on the day ill have forgotten to write down someone on the invites and rsvps and there'll be nowhere for them to sit at the dinner! awkward! x


----------



## DonnaBallona

Ordered the bridesmaid dresses today!!!!!

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK!!!!


----------



## lozzy21

What ones did you go for?


----------



## Mummy May

Yeeeyyy :happydance: xx


----------



## DonnaBallona

We bought Vivienne of Holloway black satin sarong dresses :cloud9:

https://www.vivienofholloway.com/en/category/Sarongs Satin/sarong-satin/

It looks better on than it does in the pic though, I promise!!!!!! :winkwink:

Im so excited now. its all starting to feel a bit more real! :shock:

I sorted my hen do dilemma too....Im going to Southampton with my girlfirends to a roller disco and then onto Oceana afterwards. Super excited.

thing is, only half of my lovely friends could make it..........

Cue Hen do number 3 :blush: 

So; One for squares and family at dinner and disco
Second for my mental girlfriends in Southampton
and Third for my mum and 'couldnt make it' friends, a willy themed bbq.


The hen was more stressful than the bloody bedroom allocation list....DOH!!!!! 

XX


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: so glad that you've got your hen nights sorted :D

Those dresses look fab :cloud9:


----------



## Mummy May

Glad you've got your hen sorted! My hen is sorting mine :) xx


----------



## Lauren25

Love the bridesmaid dresses!

A roller disco sounds like so much fun :)


----------



## Mummy May

I also would like to go to a roller disco - especially an alcohol fuelled one, hahaha! It would be blimmin hilarious! Xx


----------



## DonnaBallona

I'm just praying I don't end up with my first ever broken bone. LOL! my hens will keep me upright though i expect. I'm now on the hunt for some rainbow knee high socks and leg warmers.... also considering a tutu although that will depend on how brave I'm feeling! :blush:


----------



## Mummy May

If you aren't feeling brave enough, you need more wine ;) xxx


----------



## DonnaBallona

LOL I think the wine might be my issue.... I only need one glass and I'm anybody's! :rofl:


----------



## lozzy21

Your braver than me!


----------



## Lauren25

Ohh you deffo have to get a tutu :D


----------



## aly888

Yes...definitely a tutu!!!!! Ohh MYY god I'd LOVE a roller disco, but would be way too scared of getting covered in bruises :lol:


----------



## DonnaBallona

all quiet on the wedding front at the moment, even though its at the forefront of my mind permenantly. I went back to work on April 3rd and it's been really tough so far. desperately trying to stick it out until the wedding is paid though! :dohh:

my DF has finally chosen and asked his groomsmen- 2 best men and 2 ushers. I'm really pleased as I love them all so that's good. We are going to look at suits today which should be interesting! invites have gone out, and had several rsvps but nothing like the 35 we should have had by now! :rofl: and not one person has paid for their bedroom!!!!!!! that's going to the most stressful thing of this wedding I suspect!!!

registrar fees and DJ are needing to be paid this month! then after the suits and rings, (and last £3700 of venue) everything else is DONE!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## DonnaBallona

and if anyone remembers my post about baby Jude arriving early-he has had loads of issues since coming home but he has been so much better recently. Jude officially came off of home oxygen 2 weeks ago on Monday and has been thriving since. it's changed our lives and I can't believe how different he looks without his tubes. :cloud9:

xx


----------



## aly888

Ah so glad Jude is going from strength to strength. 

It's tough going back to work. Have you gone back to your old job or started somewhere new?

How exciting that almost everything is sorted and paid. I'm sure people will pay their rooms. Just tell them that the room won't be reserved for them until the money is in your bank (I assume they are paying you?). That should get their wallets out


----------



## EmmyReece

That's brilliant news about Jude :cloud9:

Have fun looking at suits today :D


----------



## Mummy May

Excellent news about Jude :D When did you tell them they had to pay for the rooms? I would also say that nothing is reserved until they have paid. I'm assuming you got rooms as part of your package and are just selling them on? I couldn't be arsed with that haha so well done on top organising skills :D I've told people to book their own rooms at my venue if they want to stay, I'm such an unhelpful git :rofl: xx


----------



## DonnaBallona

bought my hen night outfit yesterday and now impatiently waiting on delivery!!! I bought this; https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B007NZ0CN0/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1367784656&sr=8-1&pi=SL75 but in green. planning on getting a nice bra to wear underneath a black racer back style top and some nice heels. I'm going to wear black leggings under the tutu or ill get arrested for indecent exposure! :lol:

I also got this; https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B008ABQ4J2/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1367784792&sr=8-31&pi=SL75 so hoping it'll look ok together.

getting excited now! 5 weeks until the (first!) hen!!! :happydance:


----------



## aly888

Oh god, I'm so glad I didn't have to dress up for mine :lol: You are far braver than I am. Haha


----------



## DonnaBallona

I'm not sure if I'm brave or stupid Aly!!! my DF is going to magaluf for his- now who's brave ;) we're going to TGI's for dinner before the disco and I have to admit, my stomach churns at the thought of rocking up to a restaurant looking like an idiot! But I keep reminding myself I don't know anyone there apart from my hens; and it's one night out of 365. :wacko:

we decided last night that we aren't going to do favours for the majority of the wedding guests.we have got bomber glasses for my DFs friends as we are having a bottle of jaager and cans of red bull on their table but that's it. I just think we could spend the £100 in a better way, on some entertainment for the guests or something and I doubt anyone will notice. hopefully 

registrar is being paid tomorrow, another thing off the list. we are into our first £1000 of the last half of the wedding venue fund so that's a good feeling! my tips pot is looking very healthy again now so as soon as we've got some money bags we'll take that to the bank too. fingers crossed people are feeling generous when I'm at work today too :rofl:

have a good bank holiday ladies xx


----------



## Mummy May

Hopefully you get lots of tips today :D xxx


----------



## Lauren25

Awww thats great news about Jude, you must all be so pleased :)

LOVE the hen night outfit, you are going to look so good!!

I hope everyone was generous with the tips yesterday!!!


----------



## DonnaBallona

I made £32 Lauren so I was well happy!! :)

food and wine tasting tomorrow night. excited!!!!! x


----------



## DonnaBallona

we went for our food tasting on thurs night. We tried Terrine for starter; roast beef and a chicken+chorizo dish for mains and then Creme brûlée and choc brownie for dessert.


the terrine had funky bread with it that was sweet but couldn't eat because it literally crumbled into dust under pressure, the roast beef was ok but not enough gravy, the chicken was really dry, the Creme brûlée was overpowered by the taste of burnt sugar and the chocolate brownie turned out to be chocolate sponge with walnuts in it.

I'm so disappointed and a bit worried now. we've been invited back to try another set of dinners so we're taking my dad and his wife to see what they think. We're paying a ridiculous amount of money for the venue; and the food was one thing that swung it for us...they have 2 AA rosettes and when we ate there before it was beyond amazing. they seemed really surprised when. I said I hadn't enjoyed it.....I was mega embarrassed when I had to tell her but I want this to be right, it's such a big part of the day!!!!!

disappointed!!!!!!


----------



## aly888

Oh no :( maybe they were just having an off day. What meals will you be trying next time?
If its changes so much since you last ate there then it sounds as if the chef has changed :nope: But good on you for telling them you didn't enjoy it. Like you say, you're paying a small fortune for their food so they should know whether its good or not


----------



## Mummy May

Its always good to have another opinion, especially when you're forking out so much money. Fingers crossed its better next time xx


----------



## Lauren25

Ohh no how disappointing :(
Hopefully when you go back it will be better, maybe they were just having an off day if you'd been before and it was nice!


----------



## EmmyReece

:( really hope the food is better next time you go


----------



## DonnaBallona

paid the final registrar fees and £200 to the dj today. been STRESSING about those 2 for weeks, thank goodness it's done!!!!!! 

xx


----------



## DonnaBallona

oh and 17 weeks to go on Friday!!:)


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: not long to go. seriously wish I still had 17 weeks left


----------



## DonnaBallona

haha EmmyReece; I know what you mean. I am in NO hurry whatsoever!!!! hope your plans are going well. I'm planning on catching up with all the journals a bit later now iv finally got an evening off!!!!! ;)


----------



## Mummy May

Ooh 17 weeks! So close! I watched don't tell the bride last night n I already feel sick with nerves haha xxx


----------



## Lauren25

Not long now, is it going quickly?


----------



## aly888

Oh my gosh, 17 weeks sounds like a lifetime to me :haha: That will go so quick!!


----------



## DonnaBallona

I think it is going fairly quickly Lauren, but the weeks seem to roll into
one at the moment. I work 6 evenings a week as a waitress as well as looking after my 3 under 4 all day, so I spend my weeks looking forward to my evening off. I'm exhausted!

I arranged transport for my DF to get to the wedding venue yesterday- a friend of mine has just bought a VW camper and has offered to collect him and his 2 best men in it. he'll be so excited, he's always wanted one!! 

I also bought these https://www.dandycandy.co.uk/Product/largeheartdrum/Large-Heart-Lollipop-Drum-of-50 this morning for favours. I already have bomber cups and jaager for my DFs friends (lol) so these are for everybody else. 

jobs for this week- send off music requests to registrar now we've paid them. I also need to pop to the venue to test out the second lot of desserts-we decided to change a couple of things about what we tried and now am happy with our choices thankfully. 

I'm running out of things to do I think- other than work like crazy and SAVE more money!!!!!! the first hen is 4 weeks today!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

Sounds like you're really getting stuck into it :D

Hope the new dessert choices are better and you can make a decision


----------



## DonnaBallona

Chose our songs for the wedding last night! Whilst waiting for the bride, we've chosen '(today I met) the boy I'm gonna marry' by Darlene love,
'and then I kissed her' by the beach boys and 'will you still love me tomorrow' by the Shirelles.

I'm walking down the aisle to the Forrest Gump theme tune by Alan Silvestri

whilst signing the register; we are having 'signed sealed delivered' by Stevie wonder (LOL!) and Elton Johns 'your song'

and finally, when we leave as mr and mrs H, we are having 'wouldn't it be nice' by the beach boys 

:cloud9:


----------



## Tasha

Love, love, love those songs.


----------



## Lauren25

Songs sound great :)


----------



## DonnaBallona

went back to the venue on Thursday to choose our dessert for the wedding breakfast! tried cheesecake and st Clements tart. both were lovely; a complete contrast to before!!!!! 

we chose St Clements tart; with clotted cream. It was lovely and I'm really pleased with the choice. :)


I need to get people to finish paying for the bedrooms and send off the menu choices and place names to the printer this week!!

I have also finished the table plan this week!!!!! that was a bit of a ball ache but not as bad as I was expecting tbh. I'm glad it's done. xx


----------



## Mummy May

What's St Clements or is it as obvious as it sounds? I love clotted cream though nom nom nom :D xx


----------



## Lauren25

Glad the food was a lot better this time, bet that's made you feel a lot better about it now!

It's all coming together now :)


----------



## EmmyReece

Your food choices sound delicious :D


----------



## FayDanielle

Love your wedding journal! Your dress is amazing!

xx


----------



## DonnaBallona

thanks for the lovely comments everyone :) and yep mummy may, St Clements tart is just what it sounds like- but reeeeeeallu yummy! haha.


did anyone else find that some people took aaaaaaaages to RSVP to the wedding and then sent a note 3 weeks late saying they weren't coming anyway?! so annoying!

xx


----------



## EmmyReece

I've found that people didn't bother getting in touch about it until I gave in and chased them up :dohh: :grr: It's not even as if I made it difficult for them as each invite was provided with an rsvp envelope with a 2nd class stamp :wacko:


----------



## DonnaBallona

today is my hen weekend!!!!!!! (and I am suddenly RIDICULOUSLY nervous!)

we are leaving for Southampton at 11..... will update on the antics when we're back. eeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!!!! 

xx


----------



## FayDanielle

Have an amazing hen weekend :) xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Hope your hen weekend is going well :happydance:


----------



## DonnaBallona

oh my golly gosh, what a weekend!!!!!!!!

literally had the most amazing weekend of my life. I have laughed till I cried, been plastered, danced like an idiot, painted ourselves with neon face paints, carried about two inflatable naked men :shock:, been to a roller disco, fallen on my tush, drunk shots till my eyes wouldn't focus :rofl:, done dares, worn my pants outside of my leggings, and danced till my feet were sore.

I had such an amazing time and would love to do it all again. it was a scream! :cloud9:


----------



## Lauren25

So glad you had a great weekend, it sounds like you had lots of fun :)


----------



## DonnaBallona

it was mental Lauren, I just loved every second and was really sad when the time came to go home again! I felt like the old Donna had been set free; a couple of my 'newer' mummy friends commented that they had never met this Donna before and she was so not like anything they had seen before ever :rofl:

I have made a 'midsummer resolution'....... this WILL be happening again. I need more nights out and wild times-I need to make time for this.
the last weekend has made me realise how much I miss it. 

bring on the next one!!!!! x


----------



## Mummy May

Ahahaha that sounds fantastic!! Pictures? ;) xx


----------



## DonnaBallona

how can I upload them mummy may?! x


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: soooooo pleased you had such a brilliant time


----------



## Mummy May

Ermmmm I'm not sure, I think you have to use photo bucket xx


----------



## DonnaBallona

12 weeks to go :shock:


----------



## DonnaBallona

so; not much wedding stuff going on at the moment- life seems to be getting in the way! had an accident at work on Monday and have had concussion, cuts and some nerve damage to my left arm which has been annoying with 3 kids aged 4 and under! getting better now though and back to work tonight. eek!


It's 10 weeks until we get hitched today; and I began printing off all the bits and bobs last night. I haven't got much left to do tbh! :thumbup:

had my first fitting of my dress on Tuesday morning (with concussion-THAT was fun!) and honestly, for the first time I thought I looked beautiful. As the dress gets fitted round me it just looks more and more amazing and I'm
chuffed that it looks so nice. the hair trials went perfectly; the bridesmaids are having a side bun with a sparkly slide and I'm having a side ponytail with a bit of a curl in it.

we went out last weekend and bought the girls bridesmaid shoes- they are completley covered in silver jewels- I wasn't 100% sure at first if I'm honest, but my older sister said that they would look great so I trusted her. we got them home, the girls put their dresses on with the shoes and their hair done and I nearly keeled over! she was right! they looked properly, properly amazing. 

we went to look at suits yesterday and my DF tried one on which looked nice- not breathtakingly nice but it looked ok. he's going back with the boys tomorrow morning to get them fitted and to pay deposit. we need to get our eldest son measured too.

We've been trying to decide on a first dance song recently too. I was well up for it before, but now push has come to shove I'm not so sure! the thought of standing in the dark, being stared at by 100 people, whilst we awkwardly sway to music is making me cringe at the thought! I love Ed Sheerans 'kiss me' but it's quite slow. or Boyce avenues accoustic cover of 'just the way you are' for those. Now; I did have an idea... a non-conformist idea, something that nobody will be expecting type of idea.

maybe we'll just do the conga? ;) that'll her the party started for sure! Thoughts?

Actually; maybe there's more wedding stuff going on than I realised! haha!!

xx


----------



## Mummy May

YES to the conga, maybe you could start to something slow and steady for like 30 seconds then bump into the comga or agadoo or something haha! I'm getting all excited just thinking about it!

How on earth did you manage to do all that to yourself? Atleast you're mostly okay. 

You're getting on with it all really well, are you excited? Xx


----------



## DonnaBallona

BUMP


I haven't been able to update my wedding planner very often at the moment, although iv been stalking you lovely ladies lots. My youngest son Jude is very poorly and is being tested for lots of horrible things. We are going with him up to Chelsea tomorrow to see a lung specialist to see about getting him some long term help :cry:

Anyway, the wedding is coming around so quickly now and I'm pretty much done I think?! I'm waiting on Jude's outfit arriving, and I need to buy Brooke a little cardi-but other than that it's all done. I will need to collect the menus and place cards from the printers when they're done too, actually. we have our final consultation with the wedding planner on sat AM too. We've already seen the florist for the final time and we are meeting the toastmaster on sat too. 

my DH goes on his stag do September 5th so I'm going to get my girls round whilst he's away.... it's all so exciting! 

I need ideas for first dance though-its the one thing I'm not sure about!
thoughts? xx


----------



## Mummy May

Poor Jude, sending some positive thoughts and hugs your way! Can't help on the first dance thing, it's got me stumped too! Xx


----------



## Lauren25

Aww poor Jude, massive hugs :hugs: hope everything goes as well as it can!

First dance we had Everything by Michael Buble and i wouldn't recommend it, we hadn't got a clue how to dance to it as it isn't fast and it isn't slow! It was a good job we were both very drunk especially OH :haha:


----------



## xemmax

Poor Jude, I really hope he gets the help he needs hun.

You are so organised wedding wise! I am absolutely clueless about the first dance - I can't think of any songs that aren't too slow/fast/inappropriate haha. Because our wedding is Art Deco themed I'm going to dig out some 20s/30s songs and see if we can find one we agree on!


----------



## Tasha

I am sorry to hear about Jude. I assume you mean C&W hospital, if so they are fantastic, I had KB there and my Mum has worked on one of the children's wards there. 

I have no clue about the first dance, do you two have a song that you think of as yours?


----------



## EmmyReece

Oh sweetheart, I really hope you can get the help that Jude needs :hugs:

First dance wise we had Bless The Broken Road by Rascal Flatts

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Do32g82qilk

But, I also like what my cousin has chosen for her wedding Put Your Hand On My Heart by Olly Murs (listen to the lyrics)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=caoeNYnQW3M


----------



## DonnaBallona

4 weeks to go :shock:


----------



## Lauren25

Wow it's flying round!


----------



## Tasha

So soon :dance: and it is funny to me how three week and six days sounds so much sooner than four weeks!


----------

